# Hours allocated for TMs out with COVID.



## Dream Baby (Jan 17, 2022)

I realize Target cuts hours after the holidays.

However whatever happened to the hours for the TMs out with COVID.

In Mytime I could pickup shifts in Fulfillment or a Checkout Advocate.

There were ONLY TWO SHIFTS for the entire week for those departments.

Is Target just eliminating shifts to save money or because there is no one to take them because of being out with COVID.

Thoughts?


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 17, 2022)

Yup that happens quite frequently.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 17, 2022)

Your leaders probably didn't put their shifts into the open shifts bucket. Then they disappeared when the leaves were approved.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 17, 2022)

I was told not to put my shifts up for grabs and then all my shifts were deleted before I lost access to mytime. So yes they deleted shifts to save payroll.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 17, 2022)

Same at our store.  I think it's interesting to see all of those on social media lamenting about how "nobody wants to work" and "we can't find help" yet we are all seeing our hours cut the same as every other year. . .  business as usual. I had considered giving some of my hours to a needy coworker and realized that if I said that out loud or put the hours up for swap and had them take them that they would just be cut altogether.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 17, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Same at our store.  I think it's interesting to see all of those on social media lamenting about how "nobody wants to work" and "we can't find help" yet we are all seeing our hours cut the same as every other year. . .  business as usual. I had considered giving some of my hours to a needy coworker and realized that if I said that out loud or put the hours up for swap and had them take them that they would just be cut altogether.


So true. My store too.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 17, 2022)

It’s not that Target is suddenly cutting hours in the middle of the month, it’s that your leaders overspent payroll and now need to save hours so they don’t get fired.


----------



## bloodyred (Jan 17, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> It’s not that Target is suddenly cutting hours in the middle of the month, it’s that your leaders overspent payroll and now need to save hours so they don’t get fired.


overspent payroll, sounds like a ETL/HR-ETL problem if they don't say anything about payroll.  am I right or am I right?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 17, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> It’s not that Target is suddenly cutting hours in the middle of the month, it’s that your leaders overspent payroll and now need to save hours so they don’t get fired.


Yep and it’s the end of the fiscal year. All stores MUST make payroll this month.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 17, 2022)

We overwrote payroll at the end of the month to compensate for the absences.  So the thousand or so hours we saved with loas we spent on the schedule the next two  weeks.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 18, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> We overwrote payroll at the end of the month to compensate for the absences.  So the thousand or so hours we saved with loas we spent on the schedule the next two  weeks.


That didn't happen at my store.

They actually cut our payroll right after Christmas.

In a related matter I heard yesterday we are getting less freight because they are no drivers to deliver trailers.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 18, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> That didn't happen at my store.
> 
> They actually cut our payroll right after Christmas.
> 
> In a related matter I heard yesterday we are getting less freight because they are no drivers to deliver trailers.


It’s always cut right after Christmas. You do a quarter or less of the sales in January.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It’s always cut right after Christmas. You do a quarter or less of the sales in January.


Not during a pandemic and major snow storm
We are selling just as much food now as we were thanksgiving  Week if not more


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 18, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Not during a pandemic and major snow storm
> We are selling just as much food now as we were thanksgiving  Week if not more



I also think they cut the seasonal TMs earlier instead of the second week of January when a lot got back in school.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 18, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I also think they cut the seasonal TMs earlier this year.



I think you are right. Not all ODTMs are getting hours either


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 18, 2022)

Target didn't calculate how latest COIVD surge was going to affect the stores on a regional and/or state basis.


----------



## MrT (Jan 19, 2022)

Idk how anyone is shocked by this it happens every year.  We were told to overpost payroll by the percentage of absences that weve averaged.  Gm overposted by like 18% specialty was like 15% fos was like 20%.  We are over payroll by like 1200 hours but well be close to zero by the end of the month im sure.  In my store its not that we are taking away shifts its that we have already planned for the absences.


----------



## lucidtm (Jan 19, 2022)

Back in the day, when we had the swap shift board in TSC, when a TM would call off HR would write their shifts on the board. Now they don't have a way to access that TM's MyTime app to do it. The shame of the stores not posting those shifts is they can't account for the extra call-offs for that day. So they know Persons A & B are out for COVID but what they don't know is Persons C, D, and E are going to call off as well for various reasons.

It would be really cool if the developers would give our HR the capability to offer shifts up on the app. Personally, if I'm off and not busy that day and I'm not at 40 hrs I call in and ask if I can come in. 9 times out of 10 they say yes.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 19, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> Back in the day, when we had the swap shift board in TSC, when a TM would call off HR would write their shifts on the board. Now they don't have a way to access that TM's MyTime app to do it. The shame of the stores not posting those shifts is they can't account for the extra call-offs for that day. So they know Persons A & B are out for COVID but what they don't know is Persons C, D, and E are going to call off as well for various reasons.
> 
> It would be really cool if the developers would give our HR the capability to offer shifts up on the app. Personally, if I'm off and not busy that day and I'm not at 40 hrs I call in and ask if I can come in. 9 times out of 10 they say yes.



So the shifts posted in Mytime are only because of pre-approved time off?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 19, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Not during a pandemic and major snow storm
> We are selling just as much food now as we were thanksgiving  Week if not more


That’s just food. You’re not selling as many TVs, iPads, toys, etc etc etc etc.  Payroll will never be the same in January as it was in December.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 19, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> Back in the day, when we had the swap shift board in TSC, when a TM would call off HR would write their shifts on the board. Now they don't have a way to access that TM's MyTime app to do it. The shame of the stores not posting those shifts is they can't account for the extra call-offs for that day. So they know Persons A & B are out for COVID but what they don't know is Persons C, D, and E are going to call off as well for various reasons.
> 
> It would be really cool if the developers would give our HR the capability to offer shifts up on the app. Personally, if I'm off and not busy that day and I'm not at 40 hrs I call in and ask if I can come in. 9 times out of 10 they say yes.


They can put the shifts in an open shifts bucket, then they go on the app for people to pick up.


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 20, 2022)

Alot of this depends on what you burnt during Q4. We werr over 400hrs so all the peoole we have out (mote than half the store at this point) their hours are beinf used to pay for what we over spent. Laat I heard we are close to being positive again. This is why I hate january above all months its the last of the fiscal year and they get tighter than anything.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 21, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> We werr over 400hrs


Let’s see 400 hrs time $15.00 = $6,000.  Nope this company will go broke on that. Wtf   We are selling 300k every Saturday in January  I think spot will survive. Cut payroll in Minneapolis


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 21, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> In a related matter I heard yesterday we are getting less freight because they are no drivers to deliver trailers.



Ah, this explains why my store is actually keeping up on freight despite so many fewer hours.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 21, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Let’s see 400 hrs time $15.00 = $6,000.  Nope this company will go broke on that. Wtf   We are selling 300k every Saturday in January  I think spot will survive. Cut payroll in Minneapolis



I think they did. Have you tried calling 701 lately?  🤣


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 22, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Let’s see 400 hrs time $15.00 = $6,000.  Nope this company will go broke on that. Wtf   We are selling 300k every Saturday in January  I think spot will survive. Cut payroll in Minneapolis


Payroll typically costs the company around three times what the employee receives, between benefits and administration.  It’s the biggest controllable expense in a building.


----------

